

Code as subtitles: Comedy meets search at SXSW - foolinator
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/vote/5885

======
foolinator
So I've been a longtime public speaker and I've also worked on websites,
mostly big, for about 13 years.

One of the things that I get annoyed about are talks with too much fluff and
not enough real code that the audience can use.

So I got to thinking: why not make a presentation where code is like
subtitles?

I'm not trying to change the world, I'm just going to demo 5 simple
(spellcheck) to complex (integrating social media live to rank results) search
features in a sketch comedy format.

The 5 sketches will span 1996 to 2012. During the sketch, the audience is
invited to download and run the demo that shows that search feature during the
comedy sketch.

I wrote for Second City when I lived in Chicago. I've made a lot of websites
happen. Now I want to entertain and give back at the same time.

So help me get on this panel.

